# Induject 250



## Rupert (May 16, 2008)

I'm new to this forum so it's probably my inexperience that is preventing me  from finding the correct information contained within this site. I have recently acquired some Induject 250 - I never used or seen this product before, so I have absolutely no idea if it is a fake or not? 
If I compare it to another Sustenon type product, Induject seems a little watery when I shake the ampule?
If anyone has any up to date info in this product please could you let me know.

Many thanks.


----------



## Cyclin (May 17, 2008)

Why would you take anything if you didn't know what it was or if it was fake or not?

C'mon man...


----------



## Rupert (May 17, 2008)

If you had read what I originally posted I was asking whether anyone had any information on Induject 250? I don't believe that I mentioned anything about injecting, or I had been using this for any period of time. I'm in total agreement with you that to use a drug if you had any doubt of its origins would be foolish. 
I joined this Forum to get some practical answers to my questions in relation to fake/ real steroids etc. I realise some of the people within this Forum may lack the necessary experience to comment on some of the questions asked( which is OK as we are all here to learn) - if this case they should refrain from doing so in my opinion. I'm not particularly concerned with having somebody answering my question in an attempt to make themselves seem clever, but I would still prefer the answer to my question.
I hope this time I can have some feedback that I can actually use.
So please has anyone out there come across Induject 250, are there many fakes of this product in circulation, and if so how could I identify the "Fakes"?

Many thanks.


----------



## Cyclin (May 17, 2008)

Rupert said:


> If you had read what I originally posted I was asking whether anyone had any information on Induject 250? I don't believe that I mentioned anything about injecting, or I had been using this for any period of time. I'm in total agreement with you that to use a drug if you had any doubt of its origins would be foolish.
> I joined this Forum to get some practical answers to my questions in relation to fake/ real steroids etc. I realise some of the people within this Forum may lack the necessary experience to comment on some of the questions asked( which is OK as we are all here to learn) - if this case they should refrain from doing so in my opinion. I'm not particularly concerned with having somebody answering my question in an attempt to make themselves seem clever, but I would still prefer the answer to my question.
> I hope this time I can have some feedback that I can actually use.
> So please has anyone out there come across Induject 250, are there many fakes of this product in circulation, and if so how could I identify the "Fakes"?
> ...



You acquired it for the purpose of what?  

Sorry, I can't can't answer your question man.


----------



## Rupert (May 18, 2008)

I acquired them because a good friend of mine intended to start a course using Induject 250. He was prepared to try this product which I have never come across - so I decided to join this Forum to get some answers. 
As I previously mentioned on comparing Induject with a Sustenon 250 that is known to me, it appears to be a quite watery? To me this would signify it is a counterfeit possibly, but me just looking at the viscosity alone isnt a very scientific way of coming to a conclusion.
Are there any other Forums that you might suggest I join?

Thank you.


----------



## fjeld1 (May 21, 2008)

hey do induject 250 work like sustanon ? is that the same ?


----------



## Rupert (May 21, 2008)

fjeld1 said:


> hey do induject 250 work like sustanon ? is that the same ?



Well I think they are supposed to be identical as far as I tell. All I'm trying to do at the moment is establish if they are real or fake?
Reading on the back of the packaging they have exactly the same "Esters" as Sustanon. So this leads me to believe that it was manufactured as a generic Sustanon.  
I assume you have never seen this product before?


----------

